# Swelling to face



## Nelliegooner (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my little Pekins, Hermione, has develpoed a swelling on the left side of her face. There was a slight encrustation around her ear....no nasal discharge.
Any ideas.......i have added a picture..


----------



## Nelliegooner (Dec 28, 2014)

Another picture if Hermione


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put her on either auromycin or gallimycin oral antibiotics. She's probably got a sinus infection. I don't think she has CRD at this point. The sooner you can do this the better chance of clearing that sinus.


----------



## Nelliegooner (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Robin 416. I thought it was sinuses from the way they swelling is spread.
Do I need to go to a vet for the anti B's?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depends on where you live. If in the states most feed stores/co-ops sell it. You'll find it in the cattle aisle most of the time. 

I'll look for the dose amounts for the two. You should probably add a baby aspirin to reduce the heat and swelling to her treatment.


----------



## Nelliegooner (Dec 28, 2014)

I am in the UK. I was thunking of giving her 0.5mg of meloxocam, which is an anti inflammatory, to help with the swellling and her temp...works the same as aspirin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

UK? You've got excellent veterinary care available in your county. I would go that route. They might be able to use different drugs that will be even more effective.

If meloxocam is dispensed for poultry then by all means use it. If not, I wouldn't use it without a doc saying its safe.


----------

